# Sync iTunes with iPod?



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

How do I sync iTunes with what's on my iPod? I'm going to be reinstalling Windows soon, and I remember the last time I did it, iTunes made me format the iPod and start all over again. Is there an easier way to do it?


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

kturcotte said:


> How do I sync iTunes with what's on my iPod? I'm going to be reinstalling Windows soon, and I remember the last time I did it, iTunes made me format the iPod and start all over again. Is there an easier way to do it?


You have to change the iPod to work as a hard drive, then copy to your hard drive, then import into iTunes. It is hard to find instructions from Apple for doing this, but they are out there.

Also, there are cheap programs on the web that will do this for you.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Is it going to let me transfer my playlists as well, or will those have to be done all over again?


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

kturcotte said:


> Is it going to let me transfer my playlists as well, or will those have to be done all over again?


I don't think this method will transfer playlists. The third-party software might though

One program I've seen recommended is called Music Rescue, which can be found at:

www.kennett-net.co.uk/musicrescue/

EDIT: Guess I should have checked the link before I posted it. It seems dead. My bad.

A Google search found this page:

http://free-copy-songs-from-ipod.qarchive.org/


----------

